# Looking to move to Eastern Europe



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

I recently visited Poland for an Angloville program, and I loved it. Angloville gave me the opportunity to experiment with traveling without making a long term commitment. But now I've decided I'd like to relocate and work somewhere in Eastern Europe. 

I've lived in the US for the past two decades, but I do not have any family or anything else to keep me here. I am a US citizen, but my family all live in Libya, where I do not have citizenship or legal residence. The US has been a dead end for me personally and professionally for the past decade or so. With the constant rises in cost of living, political unrest, religious fanaticism, violent crime and public shootings; I want to get away and start over somewhere new. I enjoyed my time in Poland, and am particularly interested in exploring more of Eastern Europe. While traveling to Europe from the US was very expensive for me, it was much more affordable for Angloville participants who already resided in Europe. I'd like to work somewhere it will easy to participate in such programs during summers and vacations. I'm thinking about places like Poland, Czechia, Hungary, Turkey, etc. But it has crossed my mind that even if I work somewhere like Dubai or Qatar, it would still be easy to travel to Europe for holidays. 

What I'm trying to figure out is what kinds of jobs are available in these countries. I have a Master's degree in special education, but am still in process of completing my local teaching certification. I can easily get certified to teach science or math in my state, but I don't know if my certification would accepted in certain countries. I am also TESOL certified and have limited experience teaching ESL. I am currently 40 years. I do not know how selective employers are about age or if my age disqualifies me anywhere. 

I'd appreciate any information or advice on this matter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

Do many employers require me to already be present in their country to apply, or can I apply for jobs while in the US? And do employers offer assistance with relocating? Thanks.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

With your degree, teaching certification, and 2 years experience, you should be able to easily obtain a position at an international school.

Do you speak any other languages fluently? Working in a public school in most countries requires excellent knowledge of the local language.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> With your degree, teaching certification, and 2 years experience, you should be able to easily obtain a position at an international school.
> 
> Do you speak any other languages fluently? Working in a public school in most countries requires excellent knowledge of the local language.


I am fluent in Arabic. The dialect I'm most familiar with is Libyan, so I don't know if that will an issue in the Gulf region. I have experience teaching English online and working as a teacher's aide. I don't know if any of that is useful.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Most international schools require 2 years post degree/certification experience, however, some schools might make an exception for science/math teachers. On the other hand, some schools will use your lack of experience to offer a lower salary. I would suggest first finishing your certification and start working in your field. 

Being qualified to teach Arabic could increase your employment prospects in certain international schools, however, I really don't know anything about local public schools in countries where Arabic is the official language. On the other hand, there is demand for science and math teachers. 

International schools have experience hiring teachers living abroad and there are usually recruitment fairs in January/ February for positions starting the following September.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

I'd like to learn more about these recruitment fairs. Where are they held? Do I have to travel abroad to attend them?


----------

